# BSNL BB 900 'really unlimited' plan



## nilanko (Jul 15, 2011)

Is there any BSNL BB plan having a monthly rental of Rs. 900 with 4 Mbps connectivity speed that never reduces to something lower after crossing any certain limit? I am asking this because, I'm am not exactly sure which plan I actually have (  ) ... I just answered "900 Unlimited" when I was asked for the plan which I wanted to opt by BSNL guys while obtaining the connection. I saw on BSNL website about the "*900 ULD*"(<--pl. note) -- it was written: "4Mbps upto 8 GB, then 256Kbps onwards". I received a small form filled by BSNL guys ... the plan was mentioned as "*900ULFC*"(<--pl. note again). When I asked about that speed limit from the BSNL guys who came for modem installation and setup, they said there is no such speed limit, they said speed would remain 4Mbps only, no reduction after any limit. But I don't trust at all about what he said. Is there really any such plan which the BSNL guy mentioned of?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

There is a limit, don't go for the noob employees.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 15, 2011)

...that's sad news  I wish they were correct.

But what is the difference between 900*ULD*(Unlimited Download with Differential speed) and 900*ULFC*(Unlimited Download..., then ??) plans?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 15, 2011)

There is a 10 GB limit. Then it reduces to 256 kbps


----------



## abhidev (Jul 15, 2011)

@nilanko - now that u hv taken the plan why don't you track it yourself if the speed remains constant even after 8gb limit....let us know if the speed remains constant...i would switch to that plan then


----------



## Ricky (Jul 15, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @nilanko - now that u hv taken the plan why don't you track it yourself if the speed remains constant even after 8gb limit....let us know if the speed remains constant...i would switch to that plan then


There are softwares like Dumeter in windows, they can alert you when you reaches 8 or 10GB limit.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 15, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> There is a 10 GB limit. Then it reduces to 256 kbps


Now that's something new I have read. 


abhidev said:


> @nilanko - now that u hv taken the plan why don't you track it yourself if the speed remains constant even after 8gb limit....let us know if the speed remains constant...i would switch to that plan then


I have a usage meter installed but installed it quite later...I don't know how much I downloaded before installing that meter. So, there lies the problem. 
*
Again asking, what is the difference between 900ULD(Unlimited Download with Differential speed) and 900ULFC(Unlimited Download..., then ??) plans? :roll:*


----------



## nilanko (Jul 15, 2011)

^^I have already _gone_ for that plan...please be on topic and try to answer my question if possible.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not sure, just a random guess, ULD = reduced speed after going beyond the FUP (limit). ULFC = $/kb after going beyond FUP.


----------



## baiju (Jul 15, 2011)

I checked the BSNL website. Where is the so called 900ULFC posted?

.:Unlimited Home Only:.


----------



## sygeek (Jul 15, 2011)

baiju said:


> I checked the BSNL website. Where is the so called 900ULFC posted?
> 
> .:Unlimited Home Only:.


Most of the ISPs have adopted "ULD" system now.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 15, 2011)

baiju said:


> I checked the BSNL website. Where is the so called 900ULFC posted?
> 
> .:Unlimited Home Only:.


It's not there that's why asking. The BSNL guys wrote and printed "900ULFC" on two forms they gave me. Is that "900ULFC" same as "900ULD"?


----------



## nilanko (Jul 16, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @nilanko - now that u hv taken the plan why don't you track it yourself if the speed remains constant even after 8gb limit....let us know if the speed remains constant...i would switch to that plan then


Bad news: As soon as I crossed 8GB, the download speed immediately shot down to ~30 KBps from ~500KBps. BSNL's plans ****.  It would have been better if the downgrade was to 1Mbps or atleast 512Kbps. 256Kbps really ***** for bulky downloads  Browsing is OK. But if you're browsing while downloading, the download speed appears similar to dial up speeds. > : - ( A sudden downgrade from 500KBps to 30KBps is really unbearable.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 17, 2011)

nilanko said:


> Bad news: As soon as I crossed 8GB, the download speed immediately shot down to ~30 KBps from ~500KBps. BSNL's plans ****.  It would have been better if the downgrade was to 1Mbps or atleast 512Kbps. 256Kbps really ***** for bulky downloads  Browsing is OK. But if you're browsing while downloading, the download speed appears similar to dial up speeds. > : - ( A sudden downgrade from 500KBps to 30KBps is really unbearable.



Thanks for the warning . I was seriously considering switching to ULD 900 from 625 , those Employees are ..... anyways , why did i even consider taking theirr word to be true.

If you high downloads , i would suggest UL 600C. 2.5 GB for Browsing , Night Unlimited , you'll get 4GB/night download .


----------



## nilanko (Jul 17, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Thanks for the warning . I was seriously considering switching to ULD 900 from 625 , those Employees are ..... anyways , why did i even consider taking theirr word to be true.
> 
> If you high downloads , i would suggest UL 600C. 2.5 GB for Browsing , Night Unlimited , you'll get 4GB/night download .



True. Those stupid BSNL employees know absolutely nothing. I hate that night unlimited one too. My dad would burn me alive if he finds the PC on for the whole night anyway.  A better plan would be the 1350UL one: 4Mbps upto 20GB, then 512Kbps onwards.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 17, 2011)

nilanko said:


> My dad would burn me alive if he finds the PC on for the whole night anyway.  A better plan would be the 1350UL one: 4Mbps upto 20GB, then 512Kbps onwards.



Your Dad would be mad if you keep your PC on for 6 Hours in the night , but its ok to download at 512kbps , which only gives about 200 MB/hour ?


----------



## nilanko (Jul 17, 2011)

What to do...it's like that only..these aged dads know nothing about modern generation guys. For him, 300GB hard disk is like "_baap re baap...itna bada hard disk!_", and for us, it's equal to nothing. 

Do all these stupid BSNL UL plans have such speed limits? No plan with 'forever 2Mbps or 4 or 8 Mbps?'


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 17, 2011)

nilanko said:


> What to do...it's like that only..these aged dads know nothing about modern generation guys. For him, 300GB hard disk is like "_baap re baap...itna bada hard disk!_", and for us, it's equal to nothing.



 my dad was recently talking about a TB HDD ....



nilanko said:


> Do all these stupid BSNL UL plans have such speed limits? No plan with 'forever 2Mbps or 4 or 8 Mbps?'


here are some plans BB Plans for Home & Business Users with Unlimited Usage with almost no speed crap *


----------



## nilanko (Jul 18, 2011)

^^Oh there are! If I had the BBG UL 15000  plan, I would have downloaded the whole world!!  Even the 9000 plan is good...but these cost too much.


----------



## lm2k (Jul 18, 2011)

No need to stay awake whole nite u can use scheduler in u r download manager along with auto shutdown option.
Browse in daylite and just leave u r pc on during nite.
It does work,one nite and 4gb would be poured to ur hdd from the wire! Else with 512kbps practical dwnd speed would be 40kbps and for 4gb it would take some 29hrs=electricity and time wasted! Go for the nite unlimited plan.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 18, 2011)

lm2k said:


> No need to stay awake whole nite u can use scheduler in u r download manager along with auto shutdown option.
> Browse in daylite and just leave u r pc on during nite.
> It does work,one nite and 4gb would be poured to ur hdd from the wire! Else with 512kbps practical dwnd speed would be 40kbps and for 4gb it would take some 29hrs=electricity and time wasted! Go for the nite unlimited plan.


I created a download schedule in IDM and started it before sleeping. Only 1 file was downloaded and the rest were not. Why? I have set it to download 1 file at a time.


----------



## lm2k (Jul 18, 2011)

nilanko said:


> I created a download schedule in IDM and started it before sleeping. Only 1 file was downloaded and the rest were not. Why? I have set it to download 1 file at a time.



did u check if the other files were in the download que tab in the scheduler window?


----------



## nilanko (Jul 18, 2011)

lm2k said:


> did u check if the other files were in the download que tab in the scheduler window?


Yes they were.


----------



## baccilus (Jul 19, 2011)

lm2k said:


> No need to stay awake whole nite u can use scheduler in u r download manager along with auto shutdown option.
> Browse in daylite and just leave u r pc on during nite.
> It does work,one nite and 4gb would be poured to ur hdd from the wire! Else with 512kbps practical dwnd speed would be 40kbps and for 4gb it would take some 29hrs=electricity and time wasted! Go for the nite unlimited plan.



I hope you know that the internet has to be reconnected after the Night time begins and reconnected before night time ends to be be counted as a night time download.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 19, 2011)

baccilus said:


> I hope you know that the internet has to be reconnected after the Night time begins and reconnected before night time ends to be be counted as a night time download.



is it so ?
since the  inception of dataone i never done anything lyk tis and got ryt billing !


----------



## lm2k (Jul 19, 2011)

baccilus said:


> I hope you know that the internet has to be reconnected after the Night time begins and reconnected before night time ends to be be counted as a night time download.



I used to get it done by using my modem as dialup and set it to auto connect. Now its nearly 7months passed I removed my bb500(2.5gbpm in daylite limit) plan,but one of my friend who is on bbgfn500 plan told that he leaves his pc and modem on over nite and havent recieved a huge bill. I think bsnl guys hav fixed it. 
Also when I used to dwnd a huge file I was able to extend my dwnd for some 15 min beyond 8am without getting charged,but now this dosent work anymore.


----------



## nilanko (Jul 19, 2011)

lm2k said:


> Also when I used to dwnd a huge file I was able to extend my dwnd for some 15 min beyond 8am without getting charged,but now this dosent work anymore.


Your watch might not be synchronized with BSNL's time.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 19, 2011)

nilanko said:


> Your watch might not be synchronized with BSNL's time.



All systems connected to net get auto synchronized with internet time servers ..


----------



## gowthamgam (Aug 24, 2011)

does anyone knows that how to get back the 4mbps speed for another 8gb in a same month.I KNOW.and i got the speed of 8 to 13mbps.


----------



## jagdish (Sep 8, 2011)

As far as i know there no such thing like unlimited plan they have 20 to 30gb limit, yes after 8gb speed will reduced from 4gbps to 256kbps.


----------

